# Problème clavier avec Windows



## Célian (16 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec ma partition Windows sur mon mac. 
Suite a l'installation de Windows via Bootcamp tout allait bien jusqu'au jour où Windows a tenté de faire une mise à jour mais impossible de finir l'installation et Windows a planté. 
Suite à ça, la seule proposition que la partition Windows proposait était de réinstaller Windows (ce  que j'ai fais) et depuis, je n'ai plus accès aux réglages de ma CG (Radeon) sur le bureau en clic droit par rapport a avant, moins de paramètre a droite, à gauche, et surtout, plus moyen de sélectionner le clavier Apple. (Français(Apple)) dans la gestion des claviers. Comme si cette réinitialisation avait fait oublier a la partition qu'elle est native d'un mac et de son fonctionnent. 
Des idées ? 
Hésitez-pas à poser des question si vous ne comprenez pas, je m'explique peut-être mal. 
Merci d'avance.
Célian


----------



## RubenF (16 Mai 2020)

Hello, 
Désolé j'ai pas trop compris ton soucis. Donc je vais m'en tenir à "j'ai un problème clavier avec Windows" 
Je t'invite donc à télécharger un petit layout qui, une fois installé, te permettra de récupérer le bon mapping. 

Est-ce que tu as bien pensé à remettre les pilotes bootcamp quand tu as réinstallé Windows ?


----------



## Célian (16 Mai 2020)

Bonjour RubenF,
Merci de ta réponse rapide.



RubenF a dit:


> Je t'invite donc à télécharger un petit layout qui, une fois installé, te permettra de récupérer le bon mapping.


Très bien merci j'ai effectivement réussi a retrouvé les touches correspondantes a mon clavier. 
Second problème, par exemple avec mon périphérique externe en USB (clavier Apple) les touches chiffres a droite du clavier ne sont pas reconnu (rien ne se passe quand je clique dessus)


RubenF a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as bien pensé à remettre les pilotes Bootcamp quand tu as réinstallé Windows ?


Justement j'ai lu ça quelque part mais impossible de trouver comment faire. un lien ? 

Problème aussi, ma TouchBar marche, les icônes sont bien présent les réglages de luminosité et de son marche, en revanche le rétroéclairage du clavier ne marche pas non plus, impossible d'avoir le rétroéclairage du coup ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Célian (17 Mai 2020)

Edit : suite a une recherche internet j'ai trouver ce lien (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923) et tout semble être revenu, merci -.


----------



## Locke (17 Mai 2020)

Célian a dit:


> Edit : suite a une recherche internet j'ai trouver ce lien (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923) et tout semble être revenu, merci -.


Parfois, il faut savoir être curieux et lire les messages en tête de section, un peu de lecture en fin de réponse #2, qui devrait résoudre ton problème, car en cas dysfonctionnements, mieux vaut commenter par réinstaller les pilotes/drivers de base.


----------



## Célian (17 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Parfois, il faut savoir être curieux et lire les messages en tête de section, un peu de lecture en fin de réponse #2, qui devrait résoudre ton problème, car en cas dysfonctionnements, mieux vaut commenter par réinstaller les pilotes/drivers de base.



Tu as raison, le souci c'est que je ne savais pas qu'il fallait remettre à jour les drivers. Une fois l'information donnée j'ai fais ce qu'il y avait a faire. 
Vous pouvez clore le topic. 

Merci


----------

